
Up Close with Segway's Advanced Personal Robot (2016) [video] - prostoalex
https://www.theverge.com/2016/1/6/10724044/segway-advanced-personal-robot-photos-video-ces-2016
======
elif
2016 :(

I applied for the developers program as a hobbyist individual. The offered to
send me an SDK for ~20k :-/

------
bkava
This is from 2016. Try
[http://www.segwayrobotics.com/](http://www.segwayrobotics.com/) instead.

~~~
dang
Ah thanks. Added 2016 above.

------
Animats
The "hands" don't do anything. That's the carrying handle.

What's the difference between this and the two-wheel telepresence robots that
aren't selling?

~~~
bhhaskin
They don't sell because they are soo damn expensive.

------
edmanet
Can it get me a cold beer from the fridge?

